

Breaking the Law of Demeter is Like Looking for a Needle in the Haystack - baha_man
http://googletesting.blogspot.com/2008/07/breaking-law-of-demeter-is-like-looking.html

======
ambition
It is easy to find problems in violations of the Law of Demeter, but difficult
to create solutions.

